# The Ohio Bee Box Company



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I place an order a few weeks ago for.
500 deep 5 frame nuc boxes.
200 medium 10 frame boxes
200 deep ten frame boxes.
100 tops.
100 bottoms.


Two weeks late Justin sent me a text for pickup. The quality was by far the best I bought for the price. He was able to fit my order in and have it ready for pickup a week early.:thumbsup:
The Ohio BBC was $2050 cheaper then their competitors. They have my business with that kind of saving. Justin was showing me his dip tank too. 

Thanks for taking the time to show me your operation,

Ron Householder


----------

